# TiC Wheels?



## LazarchickA4 (May 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of this brand of wheels. One of my good friends has a set and is willing to sell them to me at a very good price. I tried googling them and I came up with nothing. I just wanted a little background info on them if anyone ever heard of them or had a set at all. Here is a picture of them btw:


----------



## vwboost (May 20, 2004)

*Re: TiC Wheels? (LazarchickA4)*

Weigh them, inspect for bends, and slap them on they are nice.


----------



## LazarchickA4 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: TiC Wheels? (vwboost)*

Im sure they would be heavy but im not concerned with the weight. The car weighs a ton anyway








Im figuring that I will get a set of audi center caps for them as well.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: TiC Wheels? (LazarchickA4)*

I've never seen black wheels with a chrome lip. Must be a new idea.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: TiC Wheels? (Harv)*

these look like the same wheel


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: TiC Wheels? (TimKouch)*

that they do


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

Hahaha thank you for beating me to it Harv.


----------



## LazarchickA4 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (Nelson20VT)*

How much would you guys say is a fair price to pay for them. They are 17s with a little curb rash here and there.


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

200-300


----------



## BankinonA4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*

Look pretty sweet to me. I had a similar looking set on my black jetta back in the day.


----------



## zerovdub (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elballoonrat* »_200-300

I wouldn't pay that much for 17's with curb rash...especially in black! I would rather wipe my butt with three bills and then light them on fire.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (zerovdub)*

Those are just another version of SSR GT3 knock offs. I wouldn't pay more than $200 for them, especially if any have curb rash. Then I would say $150 or so.


----------

